# Hello



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi guys! 

It's Friday! Bless you Chris and Scott and others and take care.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

P.S. I'm enjoying my vacation, Chris. Do you miss me yet? 

Bye-bye


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont make us block your IP's again.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess being banned ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

"Dont make us block your IP's again. "

I'll have another dozen to replace those ones. 

Have a good weekend! I won't. 

Work, work, work!!!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Was Roger banned? I didn't even know!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's entirely possible to block a entire subnet.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *It's entirely possible to block a entire subnet. *


Don't like doing that at least for long periods of time. It blocks others on the same net.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

"Was Roger banned? I didn't even know!"

If you want to read my post then visit www.dbsforums.com

I'm listed as being on "Vacation" so I assume I've been banned for at least some time. Since the admin never notified me you know as much as I do. The admin never mailed me stating anything so I'm in the dark as well.

Anyway, I have no hard feelings since I've been wanting to move on anyway.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Roger I think you have a selective memory. You were notified.

Of course this was the same guy whi said... "Yeah, well... I'm out of here and the net altogether. It's no longer worth the effort. Sorry for bringing it up."

But yet your still around. I guess you forgot about that too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rager _
> *Since the admin never notified me you know as much as I do. The admin never mailed me stating anything so I'm in the dark as well.
> *


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Some people just need constant attention, don't they?

_Look at me! Look at me!_ :welcome:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good to see you again Roger....

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you the same Roger that calls the Rush Limbaugh program once in a while?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

This is what Roger looks like...


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

Glad to see the nice Christian man follows the rules. Seems that if you were living like a good Christian boy if someone told you that you were banned from here, that you would just accept it, and not get "15 more IP addresses".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Anyway, I have no hard feelings since I've been wanting to move on anyway.


Then go ahead move on, nothings keeping you here. But considering you say something to that effect everyother month, it started to lose it's meaning.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Oh and if anyone was wondering why Roger was banned, read the last post in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=99837#post99837

Now see this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13864

Note the dates. The B word has been "*" out. Also understand that all of this took place after months of warnings about not only the use of this word, but other violations of our forum rules. The admin here were simply fed up. Apparently Roger is a happier man now that he can't post here so I guess the book is closed.


----------

